# Where to buy egg crate?



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the PDF world and am trying to get a vivarium up and running. I've been reading up and understand that egg crate is on eof the best things to use for a false bottom. I was just wondering where anyone gets their egg crate. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I get mine at Lowe's. I usually find it in the insulation section. It's also called light diffuser or something like that.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

You amy want to read up on false bottoms. Most people prefer not to use them due to issues with frogs getting under them at times.


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

therizman2 said:


> You amy want to read up on false bottoms. Most people prefer not to use them due to issues with frogs getting under them at times.


What would you recommend then? I'm just trying to create the best tank possible for when I get frogs.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

at home depot you can find it in the lighting section.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

therizman2 said:


> You amy want to read up on false bottoms. Most people prefer not to use them due to issues with frogs getting under them at times.


I'm going to have to disagree with that statement. I know a LOT of froggers using eggcrate false bottoms. False bottoms do not wick water at all. LECA, on the other hand, is manufactured specifically for wicking. I use false bottoms on ALL of my vivs. I have always used false bottoms on ALL of my vivs. I have NEVER had a frog go under a false bottom. You simply have to build them properly. If you build them properly, and run a bead of silicone around them, it is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE for a frog to get under them. I know for a fact that it is absolutely impossible for even the smallest thumbnail baby to get under any of my false bottoms. Many of the froggers that taught me what I know, use eggcrate false bottoms in their vivs. I highly recommend them.
Other people may have different opinions, but I don't see how anyone can say that most froggers do not use them. Plenty of froggers can, and do, use them successfully. 

Page one of this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html will show you how to build a proper false bottom. There are other ways to build a proper false bottom, too, but this method has never failed me, and I have used it on at least 70 vivs over the last 10 years.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I also use egg crate for false bottoms. Once in place, I seal the edges with clay (kitty litter, Doug!)so there are no gaps between the glass and the eggcrate/screen. Some people use silicone or GS or whatever. I find the clay easy to remove if I re-use the tank. Just pull off the clay then toss the pre-cut egg crate into a tub of bleach water.

I'll be setting one up tomorrow and will post pics to show you what I mean.


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

I buy my eggcrate at Home Depot, found it in the lighting section and had a great experience working with it, easy to cut and create what ever you want. Also cuts down on weight of tank, also haven't had any problems with frogs getting under it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> (kitty litter, Doug!)


There's no need to start swearing, Kris. 

Seriously though, I do hate kitty litter clay, but I have used Kris' method with my own clay recipe. Sealing the edges of your false bottom with clay has worked fine, too.


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

I am not qualified to provide personal experience, but I sell a lot of EcoWeb to froggers who stack a few layers to provide a false bottom.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I also recommend eggcrate to build a false bottom. I've had great succes with it and it's very easy to work with. It's also light weight, which is important in my opinion, just in case you need to move the tanks. I also haven't had any issues with frogs getting under it. I get mine from HD and it's sold as light diffuser.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with that statement. I know a LOT of froggers using eggcrate false bottoms. False bottoms do not wick water at all. LECA, on the other hand, is manufactured specifically for wicking. I use false bottoms on ALL of my vivs. I have always used false bottoms on ALL of my vivs. I have NEVER had a frog go under a false bottom. You simply have to build them properly. If you build them properly, and run a bead of silicone around them, it is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE for a frog to get under them. I know for a fact that it is absolutely impossible for even the smallest thumbnail baby to get under any of my false bottoms. Many of the froggers that taught me what I know, use eggcrate false bottoms in their vivs. I highly recommend them.
> Other people may have different opinions, but I don't see how anyone can say that most froggers do not use them. Plenty of froggers can, and do, use them successfully.
> 
> Page one of this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html will show you how to build a proper false bottom. There are other ways to build a proper false bottom, too, but this method has never failed me, and I have used it on at least 70 vivs over the last 10 years.


I dont use LECA, I use Growstones which really do not wick water. Much easier and cheaper than putting in a false bottom and then no need to make sure it is all sealed. I have done egg crate false bottoms, I just think it is a lot of work, a bit time intensive between cutting it to fit, cutting the fabric and then allowing the silicone to cure, not to mention the cost of all of the above items. Growstones are much cheaper than LECA, they are environmentally friendly since they are a recycled/repurposed material, they are inert, and they are EXTREMELY light weight. 

I dont disagree that lots of people use them... they key to what you said though is "If you build them properly." I dont think you will disagree that there are a decent percentage that do not build them properly, and dumping Growstones into a tank is much much harder to do incorrectly.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I create rectangular prisms out of egg crate, an make them at least an inch short. I cover them with landscape fabric and fill the side with hydroton or "rock" but aquarium gravel can also be used.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

therizman2 said:


> I dont use LECA, I use Growstones which really do not wick water. Much easier and cheaper than putting in a false bottom and then no need to make sure it is all sealed. I have done egg crate false bottoms, I just think it is a lot of work, a bit time intensive between cutting it to fit, cutting the fabric and then allowing the silicone to cure, not to mention the cost of all of the above items. Growstones are much cheaper than LECA, they are environmentally friendly since they are a recycled/repurposed material, they are inert, and they are EXTREMELY light weight.
> 
> I dont disagree that lots of people use them... they key to what you said though is "If you build them properly." I dont think you will disagree that there are a decent percentage that do not build them properly, and dumping Growstones into a tank is much much harder to do incorrectly.


I'm looking forward to using growstones in some of my future builds. Looks like a great drainage layer alternative. Eggcrate is good, though, for tanks you will be changing out; froglet tanks, QTs, holding tanks etc.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a product called matala. Far lighter then anything else and much easier to work with. Just cut it with sheers in the shape you want and fit. It condenses well and comes in black.

I really just use egg crate for my bromeliad grow-out tanks to allow the roots to attach to something rather then hanging in the water.

My problem with egg-crate is that it bows very easily over time. Yes, yes a lot of you will disagree but depending on the size of the tank and the placement of either grow stones or leca it distributes the weight more centrally causing the sides to bow. And on top of the egg crate you need to buy hydroton which can be quite expensive.

Matala however does not compress easily, its black, and if you and fellow froggers get it, it costs far less then egg crate and leca. Even if you just buy it, it is less usually.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

I am not a frogger, but in my plant growing experience I can tell you that Growstones tend to run fairly high in pH, and that has limited its acceptance in that arena.

They are bubbled, melted soda-lime glass, so if sodium, calcium, and any number of alkaline mineral ions are a concern, be wary.


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for all of the respnses. I have definately learned a lot. On another note, where is the best place to get glass pieces for covering a tank? Do places like HD of Lowes sell sheets glass or am I going to have to find a local glass shop? Just wondering what my options are.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My local Lowe's sells glass and will cut it. Also Ace Hardware. 

I was going to post some pics for you tonight but got caught up cleaning out my roach tub yuk. I should have them tomorrow though.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogface's tutorial for a quicky, low tech, frog safe viv 

PVC spacers in place








egg crate








screen








clay: I keep a bucket mixed up, on hand. It's 100% clay cat litter, crunched up sphagnum moss, coco fiber. 








mashing it onto the edge of the egg crate to fill any gaps. 








rock covers a hole in the screen so I can remove it and siphon if needed








done! Next I'll add substrate and plants, put the lid on, toss in my frog. 








I like to use this method because it all just lifts out and cleaning out the tank is easy. I rarely use serious adhesives, anymore.


----------

